# Pellet /corn stove



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

Well just got my pellet corn stove up and running. I'm loaded up on pellets to the tune of 3 tons worth. I want to burn corn also I'm just waiting on the local farmer to hook me up with a gravity bin trailer to haul/store it in.

Any tips or do's and donts for the pellet stove guys?

What about on the corn end, is it worth it to deal with the cleaning and other head aches of local corn or should I just buy 40 lb bags at 5 buck a shot?


----------



## tmanmi (Sep 20, 2005)

Corn will need to be 15% moisture or less. I wouldn't buy from a farmer unless he runs his corn through a dryer or buy it from a grain elevator. If corn is going to be stored for a while it needs to be down to 12%. Corn straight from the field is going to be anywhere from high teens to mid 20's depending upon the weather.


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

love my pellet stovewhat kind ya got?


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

We got a Corn stove as well.... we burn pellets and corn mix.

We buy the Corn by the Ton from my Friend he is a Farmer. And the Pellets I buy from the store's... I love my Corn heat 
we got the A-Maiz-Ing heat from LDJ

btw most Farmers dry & clean the corn before you buy it.... Just tell the Farmer before Hand what you are using it for.


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

I have an Englander stove. Been up and running for a couple of weeks now, no issues and I LOVE it compared to the old wood stove. No bark, or mess or bugs in the house from the wood. No cutting and splitting and stacking firewood all summer. I wish I would have done this years ago.

I just talked to a buddy of mine about corn and he has a connection for me. Once they start harvarsting and drying corn I should be good to go. Whats the average price per bushel/ton you guys have been paying?


----------

